# Bunkers in Kos



## Roy S (Sep 5, 2009)

Taken a few years back on Kos, not really sure what these are, just used Bunkers as a convenient term of reference -

1st 'hole' -







Same 'hole' closer (few more metaxas and I may heave been tempted to look in) -






This one just in front of the Beach -






Located near the Akti Beach Resort a little way from Kos Town.


----------



## klempner69 (Sep 5, 2009)

Nice one..Metaxas,and Ouzo..sounds great.


----------



## Random (Sep 5, 2009)

Yep, looks like a bunker to me.


----------



## Urban Mole (Sep 6, 2009)

How come you only have pics of the outside?


----------

